# Rocket Pets



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Has anyone purchased from Rocket Pets? I ordered a viv a couple of days ago and i just went to go on their website to see if they have made any comments on delays regarding delivery, and their website is down. Im starting to worry that maybe ive been ripped off lol.

Any reassurance would be great. 

Here is the website: Website Currently Unavailable


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

I believe I used thier eBay shop to order my viv. I payed just over £4 for delivery for something that big so I'm not expecting it to be next day etc. He has about 98% feedback on eBay with some negetives and neutrals saying thier vivs took a month to arrive. I think it's legit but just takes a while, I think they've got thier shop tel number on thier eBay page thing.
Or we might have both been swindled 
EDIT: Found the number, not sure how legit it is again tho +44*7766*461581


----------



## C.C. Rider (Nov 19, 2007)

I ordered a fish tank from them on ebay and got a very good service. They are probably being swamped with enquiries because of the weather or their power might be out. Either way they have been in business a good few years and have a good rating on ebay so you should be OK. 

Most of the national couriers (I think they use City Link,) won't be doing much over the next couple of days because of the snow so this might also delay your order.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Im sure its just me being overly suspicious lol. Ill just have to be patient and maybe ill give them a call next week. It did say 1st class delivery thats why im curious as to how long it will take.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Joshuar. said:


> I believe I used thier eBay shop to order my viv. I payed just over £4 for delivery for something that big so I'm not expecting it to be next day etc. He has about 98% feedback on eBay with some negetives and neutrals saying thier vivs took a month to arrive. I think it's legit but just takes a while, I think they've got thier shop tel number on thier eBay page thing.
> Or we might have both been swindled
> EDIT: Found the number, not sure how legit it is again tho +44*7766*461581



Not sure if it's the same Rocket pets on ebay or not. I ordered a viv off Rocket pets on ebay ages ago & the service was very, very good (think it was here within 3 days of ordering it). I paid £4.50 i think it was for postage & it arrived in one piece.


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Hmm ive been looking at their shop on ebay, are these Vivexotic vivs any good? Seem to be the cheapest on there...?


----------



## Croper (Jan 7, 2010)

*Still awaiting a Rocketpets delivery*

I ordered some items off the Rocketpets main website on the 17th Dec, hoping that they would arrive in time for Xmas. I emailed them on the 23rd enquiring the whereabouts of my purchases, received a reply on the 24th from someone called David, advising me that items had been sent and that he would look into the matter on the 30th Dec. Since then I have heard nothing, have emailed David several times and noticed yesterday that the website is indeed unavailable. I have now sent an email via their ebay site (well, I'm guessing it's the same company anyway) and will let you know the outcome. I have only spent £22.19 with these people so if they do turn out to be rip-off merchants, I guess I will have to chalk it up to experience. Currently feeling REALLY ANGRY at being ignored however and certainly would not deal with this company again.:cussing:


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

Croper said:


> I ordered some items off the Rocketpets main website on the 17th Dec, hoping that they would arrive in time for Xmas. I emailed them on the 23rd enquiring the whereabouts of my purchases, received a reply on the 24th from someone called David, advising me that items had been sent and that he would look into the matter on the 30th Dec. Since then I have heard nothing, have emailed David several times and noticed yesterday that the website is indeed unavailable. I have now sent an email via their ebay site (well, I'm guessing it's the same company anyway) and will let you know the outcome. I have only spent £22.19 with these people so if they do turn out to be rip-off merchants, I guess I will have to chalk it up to experience. Currently feeling REALLY ANGRY at being ignored however and certainly would not deal with this company again.:cussing:


Yeah according to some of thier feedback on ebay (10 Negetives in one month) they arent the best people at delivery speeds and comms. Although the majority of people who've bought from them are happy.
I enquired about my ebay order yesterday and recieved a half informative reply today saying I should be getting a tracking code from DHL this afternoon (Earlier) as far as I'm aware I still dont have it 
If I don't get my order trading standards and paypal will be getting involved :bash:


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Not good. That experience is making me think the worst. I hope they are just crap delivery and the havent ripped us off :-( ill be really sad if thats the case. I dont have alot of money as it is and if they have taken my £60 with no intention of delivering the product then ill be pissed.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Could one of you guys PM me the phone number/email address. Im going to fume at them. Keep me updated with both of your situations.


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

Tiger Lily said:


> Could one of you guys PM me the phone number/email address. Im going to fume at them. Keep me updated with both of your situations.


You have a PM


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

Lizard_Boy said:


> Hmm ive been looking at their shop on ebay, are these Vivexotic vivs any good? Seem to be the cheapest on there...?


Vivexotic are a good brand I'd say. So he's just selling thier items..
Its whether they come on time and in one piece thats the problem.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Tiger Lily said:


> Has anyone purchased from Rocket Pets? I ordered a viv a couple of days ago and i just went to go on their website to see if they have made any comments on delays regarding delivery, and their website is down. Im starting to worry that maybe ive been ripped off lol.
> 
> Any reassurance would be great.
> 
> Here is the website: Website Currently Unavailable


Over 20000 ebay transactions so I wouldnt worry too much about being ripped off. 

The weather is also causing a lot of delays.


----------



## Garko (Nov 9, 2009)

if it's a vivexotic that you've ordered then I suspect that the viv will be despatched direct from the manufacturer, AquaPac, who are based in Scotland. I believe that they were not shipping vivs over Christmas and they would start despatch again on 4th January. They may have a backlog, and with the weather affecting many courier firms, that may explain the delay, although it would be better if Rocket Pets actually gave you an explanation rather than leaving you guessing.

I bought 2 vivexotic LX36's - good vivs, easy to assemble and fit together well - from Homes4Reptiles and found these people to be very reliable, but again the vivs were despatched direct from the manufacturer. I hope your viv arrives soon.


----------



## Croper (Jan 7, 2010)

*Latest Update re Rocketpets*

Just to let all you worried parties out there know about an email I received today from Rocketpets, advising me that there had been a family bereavement and that they would be back in the office Monday to sort stuff out. Feel a bit bad about harassing them so much now but I suppose they could have had an out of office reply message on their email advising of their absence. Anyway, hopefully we are at least getting somewhere now so I'll keep you posted and hope that you guys do the same. Good luck ! :thumb:


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Croper said:


> Just to let all you worried parties out there know about an email I received today from Rocketpets, advising me that there had been a family bereavement and that they would be back in the office Monday to sort stuff out. Feel a bit bad about harassing them so much now but I suppose they could have had an out of office reply message on their email advising of their absence. Anyway, hopefully we are at least getting somewhere now so I'll keep you posted and hope that you guys do the same. Good luck ! :thumb:


Thanks makes me feel so much better knowing there is a reason for not hearing anything from them. I mean its awful they lost someone but it explains the delay. Ive sent them an email asking if they could provide me with a estimated date of delivery. Also the website is back up so maybe they are back at work.

In the mean time ill buy the stuff i need for inside the viv to keep me occupied


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Told you it would all sort itself out babe 

Hopefully it'll turn up next week so I can amuse myself by watching you trying to put it together


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Told you it would all sort itself out babe
> 
> Hopefully it'll turn up next week so I can amuse myself by watching you trying to put it together


Im so relieved. Just curious as to when it will arrive now  Im excited.

Im quite experienced with assembling flat pack furniture (and my mum is a master of it) so im sure we will be fine without your help


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

We use TNT at work and was told yesterday that goods where not going in or out of their depots due to the weather situation, guess this goes for most couriers?


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

Lizard_Boy said:


> We use TNT at work and was told yesterday that goods where not going in or out of their depots due to the weather situation, guess this goes for most couriers?


They use DHL and I got a tracking number from them yesterday, and I'd imagine it's different service in different areas of the uk as I'm still getting stuff I've delivered regularly. I look forward to getting my viv soon


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Joshuar. said:


> They use DHL and I got a tracking number from them yesterday, and I'd imagine it's different service in different areas of the uk as I'm still getting stuff I've delivered regularly. I look forward to getting my viv soon


How do i get a tracking number from them? I contacted them via their website but havent heard back from them. Hopefully they will send me a tracking number too.


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

Tiger Lily said:


> How do i get a tracking number from them? I contacted them via their website but havent heard back from them. Hopefully they will send me a tracking number too.


I messaged them about my item on ebay other than that I don't know. 
The tracking number they've sent me doesnt seem to register on the dhl tracking website though. I might be doing it wrong, but who knows. 
They said it should arrive tommorow, so I'll give it till wednesday and if it hasnt turned up I'll get on them again. 
Sorry I couldnt be more help with finding your tracking number


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Joshuar. said:


> I messaged them about my item on ebay other than that I don't know.
> The tracking number they've sent me doesnt seem to register on the dhl tracking website though. I might be doing it wrong, but who knows.
> They said it should arrive tommorow, so I'll give it till wednesday and if it hasnt turned up I'll get on them again.
> Sorry I couldnt be more help with finding your tracking number


No worries  I hope your product arrives tomorrow, let me know if it does. Fingers crossed!

I recieved an email back from them saying that their order of vivs that they were meant to recieve on the 23rd december still havent arrive, and thats why all the orders are late. If i was them id be thinking of canceling their existing order and ordering with someone more reliable because if they keep people waiting like this then they are going to lose alot of customers. I definitely wont be ordering from them in the future.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

I have just recieved an email from DHL saying my viv has been dispatched today (on my birthday! haha). Now i just need to figure out how to track my order :blush: Im hoping it arrives before the end of the week so i can laugh and point at my boyfriend as he struggles to put it together hehe. Good luck with all your orders. Ill let you know when it arrives.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

*cough*

Me make it?

Sod off  Your viv, You can make it 

x


----------



## Croper (Jan 7, 2010)

*Still waiting for delivery!!!!!!!!!!*

Well, STILL not received my order that I placed on the 17th December and was hoping that I would have at least received some kind of communication from Rocket Pets after they emailed me advising that they would be dealing with all orders on Monday. Anyway, I have (once again) emailed them and advised that if it hasn't been sent then to not bother and give me a refund instead. All in all, not happy with the way these people have conducted themselves. I understand the problems they must be experiencing with couriers/weather etc but just a short email to say "Sorry we have taken so long with your order, but we have sent it and it will be with you as soon as the couriers can get it to you" would be appropriate. Instead I keep contacting them and twice now they have said that they will "deal with it when they are back in the office". Too complacent for my liking all round. Certainly will not use again. :naughty:


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Croper said:


> Well, STILL not received my order that I placed on the 17th December and was hoping that I would have at least received some kind of communication from Rocket Pets after they emailed me advising that they would be dealing with all orders on Monday. Anyway, I have (once again) emailed them and advised that if it hasn't been sent then to not bother and give me a refund instead. All in all, not happy with the way these people have conducted themselves. I understand the problems they must be experiencing with couriers/weather etc but just a short email to say "Sorry we have taken so long with your order, but we have sent it and it will be with you as soon as the couriers can get it to you" would be appropriate. Instead I keep contacting them and twice now they have said that they will "deal with it when they are back in the office". Too complacent for my liking all round. Certainly will not use again. :naughty:


Sorry to hear you still havent recieved your order :cussing: Its out of order to have such a delay and lack of communication. I ordered my viv on the 3rd Jan and have only just recieved it today. Two weeks after i order it. Which is sooner than i anticipated considering the weather but more communication explaining why it was taking so long would have been appriciated. I wont be ordering from them again either. Good luck!


----------



## Scarpa (Dec 31, 2009)

If you are assembling the viv yourself the plastic rails that the glass doors slide on may be on the wrong side of the rail boards. If so just slide it off and stick it on the opposite side. If it's on the wrong side the dowel holes don't line up. I built one the other day, took about 15 minutes, nice n easy.


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

Tiger Lily said:


> I ordered my viv on the 3rd Jan and have only just recieved it today.QUOTE]
> 
> lol, I ordered mine on the 31st last year and still don't have it xD
> More waitinggg.. :whistling2:


----------



## welshlad25 (Oct 1, 2007)

ive orderd from these on ebay ,waited nearly 4 weeks 4 my 4ft uv light this was a xmas time ,sent about 6 emails no reply till i put a dispute in and recived a reply saying he had a back log as there had been a death in family and was catching up on orders

if u put a dispute in he will reply i got my light within 3 days after it


good luck to all the ppl with orders keep at it u will get ya goods i did


----------



## Arcane (May 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the non deliveries and lack of communication, thought I would pile in my 2 cents and experience so far with rocketpets via ebay.

I ordered an LX24 on the 31st dec and it arrived on the 12th. Correspondence via ebay has been good and they apologised for the lateness in the delivery due to the weather conditions which is understandable also that they themselves have been stuck at home. 

When the viv arrived I knew before opening it that glass was smashed and sure enough both panes had shattered. So I sent a message via ebay to let rocketpets know and they are sending replacement panes out first thing monday morning at no extra charge.

I think overall at this time of year and as someone earlier had said for the delivery cost, I wasn't expecting the viv quickly and my experience so far has has been neutral, I would still consider buying from them in the future.


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Sorry to hear of the non deliveries and lack of communication, thought I would pile in my 2 cents and experience so far with rocketpets via ebay.
> 
> I ordered an LX24 on the 31st dec and it arrived on the 12th. Correspondence via ebay has been good and they apologised for the lateness in the delivery due to the weather conditions which is understandable also that they themselves have been stuck at home.
> 
> ...


Well mine came today after waiting at least 2 weeks for it and similar to yours my runners were in pieces and a corner of either the top or bottom sheet of wood was snapped
I am not best pleased.
Hopefully they'll do for me what they done for you.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Joshuar. said:


> Well mine came today after waiting at least 2 weeks for it and similar to yours my runners were in pieces and a corner of either the top or bottom sheet of wood was snapped
> I am not best pleased.
> Hopefully they'll do for me what they done for you.


OMG thats awful!! I saw your new beardie (who is a stunner) and assumed you had recieved it. Sorry to hear that parts of it were broken, makes me feel guilty for moaning about the lateness of mine, which is all in one piece thankfully. Hope you get it sorted soon!


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

Tiger Lily said:


> OMG thats awful!! I saw your new beardie (who is a stunner) and assumed you had recieved it. Sorry to hear that parts of it were broken, makes me feel guilty for moaning about the lateness of mine, which is all in one piece thankfully. Hope you get it sorted soon!


Yeah I had a old 3x1 fish tank which I thought, in my newbiness, would be big enough, found out it wouldn't so I ordered the vivexotic. Luckily I left the 3x1 set up so he'll be fine in there for the while. Yeah all my family think he's a stunner too, I just walked in on him sprinting up and down the tank but when he saw me he froze, lmao. Still settling in I think xD


----------



## Croper (Jan 7, 2010)

*Received refund at last!*

Wow - actually got my refund from Rocketpets! Hope everyone else is now sorted out with their orders or on their way to be.: victory:


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Croper said:


> Wow - actually got my refund from Rocketpets! Hope everyone else is now sorted out with their orders or on their way to be.: victory:


My viv is up and has been fitted with uv light, dishes, sand, basking branch. Just awaiting for some plants, basking bulb and fixture, oh and a beardie haha. From the sounds of things i got off lucky. Glad you got a refund!


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

After my first Viv arrived in pieces RocketPets offered to send out a brand new one and arrange a courier for the broken one..
The new one arrived today and to my suprise I was sent an £89 VX Vivexotic, I'm sure it was to say sorry for the damaged one..
Nice one RocketPets, Can't be faulted.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Joshuar. said:


> After my first Viv arrived in pieces RocketPets offered to send out a brand new one and arrange a courier for the broken one..
> The new one arrived today and to my suprise I was sent an £89 VX Vivexotic, I'm sure it was to say sorry for the damaged one..
> Nice one RocketPets, Can't be faulted.


Wooo! Glad to hear you finally got one that is in working order. What did you order from them?


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

Tiger Lily said:


> Wooo! Glad to hear you finally got one that is in working order. What did you order from them?


a VivExotic LX48 which is 1.5 ft deep and ended up getting the VX48 which is 2ft deep.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Joshuar. said:


> a VivExotic LX48 which is 1.5 ft deep and ended up getting the VX48 which is 2ft deep.


Sweet! Not bad :-D


----------



## rpf (Dec 20, 2009)

so here goes, me experience with rocketpets so far....

Ordered lx48 on 14th Jan.

Had not recived after 7 days so i contacted seller....

"HI
SOrry for the delay our delivery arrived today but 
they had not received enough wood till today. They 
are making today and sipping straight away so 
please give a couple more days.
Greatest apologies."

WTF!!!! not enough wood, i was under the impression the vivexotic produts were flatpack.......

"We do also buy ready made vivariums, we dont actually make them they come from ND Aquatics.

We do sell the flat packs but our delivery arrived and the vivs had no fittings as when they got packed at vivexotic they got left out.

Is it OK with you to have a ready made? they are better quality and no building required and they are also sealed already with silicone."

So im paying for a branded product and then being fobbed of with a "readymade/homemade" viv.

What do you think vivexotix would have to say about this?

Anyway its now the 23rd i still have no vivarium and apparenlty they are dropping it of monday personally.

My advice with rocketpets is stay well clear...

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

rpf said:


> so here goes, me experience with rocketpets so far....
> 
> Ordered lx48 on 14th Jan.
> 
> ...


That sucks! I hope you recieved you purchase soon. 

I only ordered from them as they were cheaper than everywhere else but after all this messing around, its just not worth it to save £10-£15.

I definitely wont be ordering from them again.


----------



## stephent (Feb 4, 2010)

I think it is all about excuses... I got...



> Dear Valued Customer.
> I am sending this email to you due to the fact we have been unable to ship
> 
> your vivarium as yet. The situation has been the stock we had has been
> ...


I today ordered a replacement viv from another seller and requested a refund (I am in a rush as it has been over a week and a half and my beardie arrives on sunday, and I am on an island!). After requesting a refund I got



> Thank you for your email, i have seen that you wanted to return your viv
> kit, we have shipped it already, it does take a bit longer to Shetland, did
> you want us t ocontact the courier and have it brought back to us?
> 
> ...


So, as it has supposedly been shipped I have put the other viv on hold and requested details about the dispatch.

I am a bit stuck, and think that my beardie may be spending his first few days in a plastic box with a lamp.

Should point out that the deal I am getting is fantastic, and I wouldn't have minded waiting a month for delivery... if he told me in the listing!!!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

*NEVER use them!*

I'll NEVER use them again!! :devil: And I'd advise people not to!!

I ordered a new habistat duel thermostat at £43 (free postage) as I thought it was a good price. When it hadn't turned up after a month I begun contact.
1st they said they'd sent it already, when I said it hadn't arrived they said there'd been a death in the family & no one had been looking after the business.
When it still didn't arrive they said they didn't have any in stock - even though they said it'd already been sent, go figure!!
Then they said it'd been returned to them - it'd never even been tried to be delivered to me!
Then I asked for a refund & he obliged.....another 3 weeks of waiting, and a case opened through ebay itself, and still nothing.
Then a message from ebay asking if rocketpets had resolved the case, and after a not very nice reply, I got my refund eventually through ebay, NOT the shop itself (thanks to the insurance through paypal!). Took about 3 months from 1st paying to getting my money back!

I will not use this shop again - they advertise items they obviously don't have, they tell you a web of lies when you enquire about an order & then never refund even though they siad they will. Bad shop all round!!! :bash:

Good luck with your order!


----------

